# East Matagorda honey hole



## Wyoming2001 (Apr 9, 2018)

Took the family camping in Gorda for Father’s Day this weekend. Decided against having the wife haul the boat down due to the weather report and the fact that I was taking our seven year old daughter on her first “big” fishing trip and didn’t want it to be rough for her first trip. Instead, I through the kayak in the truck and we hit one of my old honey holes in three mile cut Saturday morning. Her first trip and my daughter caught four really nice trout all by herself. I caught one red and four trout, one of which was my personal best. A 27 incher that **** near made me drop my pole when I seen it. So proud and happy to have her next to me in that moment. Raise them up right. Happy Father’s Day y’all!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

You can't beat a trip like that. Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Kudos for an outstanding job! Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Heck yea what a trip for yâ€™all. Nice work Pops.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thatâ€™s the way to do it. You can see in her smile she is having a blast. Good job.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Congrats... that's what it's all about right there!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Great job. The smiles say it all.


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

That's what it is all about....Making GREAT memories.


----------



## U catchin em? (Nov 22, 2016)

Hot dang I found u, u gotta do a better job at disclosing the location of that honey hole if u wanna have more days like that one, well u know i am gonna have to go find a bigger one then u now BIL.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Great job Pop!


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Good stuff right there!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great pic's !!!


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Awesome!

Relentless


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great report. Her smile says it all.


----------

